# Ibanez RG350 (550?) 1990 MIJ $300



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Get your shred threads on.








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm pretty sure it's listed incorrectly, that's an RG550 if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Oh damn.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

gtrguy said:


> I'm pretty sure it's listed incorrectly, that's an RG550 if I'm not mistaken.


That makes sense. The 24 frets were confusing me.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

That sure looks like a 550.

If that was in Ottawa, I would be all over that like it was a greasy rebound.

And then I'd sell my RG350 for $400.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

That IS a 550!!
I own a 1987 (first model year).

That is a super sweet deal for that guitar!


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Unsurprisingly the ad is down.


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

Yeah, if only it were 4 hours closer. Also couldn't see the ad details but hopefully everything was structurally okay. I've seen some of those guys with some pretty big issues (none that couldn't be fixed with resources, time, and energy)


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Rollin Hand said:


> Unsurprisingly the ad is down.


I forwarded it to a buddy. He’s been trying for years to buy my 87. 
I hope he got it!! Partly because he’s had sellers remorse since moving his (20 years ago) and partly so he leaves me alone!! Ha, ha…


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Nope. 
My buddy started the negotiations and then the dude just ghosted him. I guess the seller was lining up with a couple potential buyers and when he sealed the deal he cut ties with the rest.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

SWLABR said:


> Nope.
> My buddy started the negotiations and then the dude just ghosted him. I guess the seller was lining up with a couple potential buyers and when he sealed the deal he cut ties with the rest.


In cases like this, the “negotiations” should be…

1) Where and how soon can I come
2) I have a fistful of twenties totaling your full asking price


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

He is pretty desperate for that model. I’m certain it went very similarly to your thoughts. 
The unfortunate part is my buddy is in Kingston. 
He was probably asking something along the lines of “here’s my money via e-transfer, please hold till I can race down there”. Or if seller was willing to ship.
I can pretty much guarantee he didn’t haggle price.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> I can pretty much guarantee he didn’t haggle price.


No doubt, $300 would be a steal if it was in good shape. I love that era of Japanese Ibanez guitars, some of which they have now reissued- I must be old! I've got an '89 RG750 (basically a 550 with Dimarzio made pickups, bound neck/headstock and the sharktooth inlays) and also a 1993 S540LTD.


----------



## losch79 (Jul 11, 2016)

At $300 it was a great price, but not the new asking price that the new owner wants to sell it for. The guitar has a few usual issues that plagues many 80's and 90's Ibby's before they went to a top mount locking nut in the 2000's. The ad shows the vertical crack at the back of the locking nut that many of them had. Not a deal breaker but the seller does not know how to accurately describe their gear; definitely not an "Excellent" condition guitar.

1990 Ibanez RG550 In White MIJ | Reverb

Anyone more tech savvy could screenshot the listing!


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)




----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

LOOOOOL $2k???? That seller is on crack. Definitely worth quite a bit more than $300 but that's ridiculous.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

gtrguy said:


> LOOOOOL $2k???? That seller is on crack. Definitely worth quite a bit more than $300 but that's ridiculous.


But free shipping. That makes it worth the asking price.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Verne said:


> But free shipping. That makes it worth the asking price.


And a free crack in the neck too! Totally worth it!! 😂 

The condition listed as excellent and the totally incomprehensible description make this a seller to avoid for sure!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I may sound stupid here… wouldn’t be the first time… 
But, is the Reverb ad the same guitar as what was posted in Kijiji? Is that really a $1700 “flip”?


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

SWLABR said:


> I may sound stupid here… wouldn’t be the first time…
> But, is the Reverb ad the same guitar as what was posted in Kijiji? Is that really a $1700 “flip”?


Very likely. The new seller is located fairly close to the original one. It would be quite the coincidence if it wasn't a flip.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

The guy's drunk anyway.

Like the guy that was trying to sell an older RG550 and a new one for $1400 each when the new ones are $1300 plus tax.

Funny enough, the newer of the two is now $900.


----------

